# Willburr, my stuffed nightmare cat!



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 25, 2015)

My mother does arts and crafts and it's something I've inherited.She usually makes jewelry and whatnot out of bits and bobs. The hobby has become quite common! So I have made jewelry, be it a necklace for myself or gifts for friends, I enjoy little scraps of metal, glass, light bulbs and cogs... They make nice accessories. 

But another thing I got is that she taught me (the basics at least) how to sew. Loving anything industrial or steampunk, I also came to love the idea of little twisted stuffed animals. Some people have their beasties, well, I have constant ideas for little animals. 

I wanted a chesire cat of sorts, a little nightmare doll resembling a cat, so, with my mother's help, I went to work.

I drew the designs myself and already knew how I would customize him, so the only hard part was buying the cloth and stuffing. We did all the sewing by hand, no machine. My mother made the head, but I did the body and limbs and stuffed it all, then stitched him all together, and added his stripes, tail, and ears. 

View attachment 7724

I decided to name him Willburr. It just seemed right. 

Here's his back and tail. 
View attachment 7725

His head is actually off-center, and as you can see so are his stripes. And his arms are long as well! This was all intentional because I wanted something imperfect, with big front paws.

As you can see, he's a pretty lazy stuffed animal. Not much for playing. He is a cat after all. 
View attachment 7726

I know I'm a bit old for this sort of thing but I enjoyed making him and will most likely craft another in the near future. So I just thought I'd share him with you guys.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 26, 2015)

I know he's supposed to be a nightmare cat, but he's so cuuute!

I really don't like scary-ish themed things. I'm a big fat chicken, but I'd totally keep him in my collection. He's really cool. He's simple but I don't think he looks plain. Nice job!


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Feb 26, 2015)

You can never be to old to make cute creepy kitty dolls! Or any kind of craft. I likes it


----------



## TJ1985 (Feb 26, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> As you can see, he's a pretty lazy stuffed animal. Not much for playing. He is a cat after all.



I'd be quiet with this, it might offend the resident cat.  

Seriously, he's a cute little rascal. I like that he's imperfect because there are soooo many stuffed critters are perfect when most animals aren't perfect. Nice work.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 27, 2015)

Hsssssssss. (That's cat for 'don't talk smack 'bout me m8' and also 'where can I get that studs number?' Willpuuuuuurrrr)


----------



## JadedHeart (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh my goodness, this is so adorable! You don't happen to sell them, do you?

I showed it to my daughter and she said that it's scary and it will giver her nightmares, lol. But then again, she's only 8 and everything gives her nightmares.


----------



## escorial (Mar 14, 2015)

cool


----------



## Warm Hands Cold Heart (Apr 5, 2015)

That is so cute! The zipper mouth is very clever.


----------



## Firemajic (May 20, 2016)

Crrrowley, creativity takes many many different forms and uses ANY medium that inspires the artist.. I love this for many reasons.. but i was intrigued that you used a zipper for the mouth... not only unique, but i think it says a lot about youuuu... am I right? LMAO... zzzzzipit!!! Thank you for sharing.. i cant wait to see your next creature creation.... will it have eyes? Maybe no ears....


----------



## Schrody (May 20, 2016)

That's weirdly cute :cat:


----------



## NashNash (Jul 17, 2016)

He is so cute! It's also nice that you and your mother made him together!


----------



## Moonlight (Jan 13, 2017)

Very nice!  I dabble in paper mâché and find that most of my creations are a bit on the dark/macabre side, so your little cat would be right at home here.


----------



## Penny090 (Feb 17, 2017)

Oh I like him! A cute oddball.


----------



## JonathanD (Jul 13, 2017)

Got to show this to my wife she will freak out over it layful:


----------

